# javascript void error message



## maurygaston (May 27, 2001)

I receive a "javascript:void(0)" error message when I try to access certain websites. For example, when I access Yahoo' finance site I get the message, but am still able to view the site. But, there are some sites that when I try to access, I'll get a javascript error and cannot get to the site. Help is appreciated.

MauryG


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

maury
Welcome to TSG!

Did some research regarding javascript errors and found many complaints and causes.
Listed below are the two main themes of causes:
1- older browser netscape and IE
2- stopping load of page containing javascript before page load completion. This causes corrupt temp files.

The solution most often was to upgrade to newer netscape or IE if IE is pre 4.0.

Cleaning your cache of temp files should be done to remove corrupt ones.
Netscape:
1) Click "Edit" on the Netscape menu and choose "Preferences".
2) On the left-hand side of the dialog box, you will see a list of items with 'plus' or 'minus' signs
beside them. Double-click on "Advanced". A sub-list of choices will appear.
3) Double-click on "Cache".
4) On the right-hand side there will be a menu with buttons. Click the button labeled "Clear Memory Cache". 
When asked if you want to continue, click "OK".
5) Next, click the button labeled "Clear Disk Cache". Click "OK".
6) Close Netscape.

Internet Explorer:
1) click tools/internet options 
2) find temp internet files section and click delete files
3) close options

Lastly if all the above does not work you can disable Java scripting this way

Netscape users: choose Edit->Preferences, then go to the advanced section of the options dialog. 
Look for the checkbox that says something about either enabling or disabling JavaScript. Check it or uncheck it accordingly.

Internet Explorer 4 and 5 users: choose View->Internet Options->Security, 
make sure Internet Zone is selected, press the "Custom Level..." button, look for Java "Active Scripting" and choose "Disable."

Let us know how it works Thanks Dave


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Assuming you use InternetExplorer, what version number do you have? Start IE and click on help>About. The version number will be in this format, x.xx.xxxx.xxxx.

Then check to see what version of Microsoft Virtual Machine you have, Start>Programs>MSDosPrompt, key in Jview and press enter. The build number is in the upper right hand corner of the DOS dialog box in this format x.xx.xxxx. What version number of VM do you have?

If your VirtualMachine version number is less than 5.00.3802 and your version of InternetExplorer is 4.72.2106.8 or better, then go  here and download "W95/98/ME 3802 build of MS Virtual Machine". Once it's downloaded, execute the downloaded file to install it. Then see if you still get the errors.

[Edited by Bryan on 05-27-2001 at 08:46 PM]


----------



## maurygaston (May 27, 2001)

Bryan and Dave --

I am using ie5.5 and have Vm 3802 and still have the error. Dave, I deleted the temp files, but no help. Disabling javascript was worse than enabled.

I fdisked and formatted C:, reinstalled and reloaded data, and still get the message. The system is working satisfactorily now, but I still get the "javascript void" message. It is something I can live with, because after the reload, my file downloads don't go into a loop.

You may want to see if you can duplicate it. Go into hotsheet.com and click on finance on the left side bar. Check the message bar at the bottom of the screen and see if you get the javascript message. For me, now, it doesn't seem to be hurting anything. Let me know if you get the message.

Thanks for all your help.

MauryG


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

maurygaston
The message "javascript;void(0)" It appears is used during programming in javascript. One of the uses is to prevent a pop-up window from occurring. There were more uses noted that I didn't put here. Bottom line I guess it is an intended event when it displays in the IE event bar at the bottom. I also had the same message appear at hotsheet.com when you selected an item from the left navigation bar. I you move your cursor from the item selected then back you will see the item revert back to the mouseover list for the item. Since I am just learning Javascript I cannot explain more. Maybe someone with more experience will.
It also appears that the two items you listed as problems were not related. One was intended and the other was a program problem in your system. Byrans 3802 fix usually handles most Java related problems and should be used in the future if problems occur with your machine.
Sorry you had to reformat and install. 
Dave


----------

